# Rescued baby? pigeon! HELP NEEDED



## vronkie (Jul 8, 2011)

I found a pigeon a month ago today sitting in a puddle and unable to fly.
Since then I have gotten him mite treatment because he had started to pull out his feathers and was scratching A LOT! 
He has now started to fly pretty well, I'll let him out into the garden all day and he flys away and then comes back when he wants some water or food.
But he does not seem to know what to eat, so far he will only eat sunflower seeds ( I don't think he was ever taught ) 
In England pigeons I usually see will eat pretty much anything, but he tries to eat anything but the usual food.
He is always eating leaves and soil and bits of dirt or fluff of the floor. I've tried him with lots of different types of food, millet, Bulgar , brown rice cook and raw, couscous, but he will only eat sunflower seeds?
Also I've noticed recently that he chirps a lot when i try to pick him up to put him out and will whack his wing at me to hit my hand? is this normal? His chirp is very high pitched and squeaky. 

Also does anyone know how to tell how old they are? I've looked up a lot of photos but there seem to be a lot of different types of pigeons. He is currently brown and cream although his head is starting to turn a little grey?

Thanks for helping  Veronica


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

get some pics to post on here that is your best bet so we can see him and tell you how old he is.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

also the wing slapping and " squeaking " his he/ she wanting you to feed it he / she thinks you are mom or dad. that is one reason he / she keeps coming back. try pigeon feed and when you are close to hi peck at the seeds with your finger like you are eating it he should catch on, but first we need the pic's.


----------



## vronkie (Jul 8, 2011)

This is a photo of him from a few days ago. I've look at some photos online and think he might be a racing pigeon? 

Thanks for your help! veronica


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well, if he's still squeaking, he's probably somewhere around two months. Next phase should be voice changing to something like a quack and eventually a real pigeon coo.

This link show pics of baby pigeons from day 1, so you may get an idea of roughly how he looked when you found him, as a guide:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Yes, he may well not know how to recognize other food as yet. He probably eats the sunflower seeds because he likes 'em. Pigeons can be quite picky, and have their favourite foods, and those they'll eat only if there's nothing much else left  He may also be picking at soil because he needs grit or some trace minerals, and some green stuff is good for them (lettuce, rocket, spinach leaf, watercress among them). Either that or he just picks at anything to see if it's edible.

If he finds a flock he may learn from others - they copy other pigeons - but it may be better to keep him in a little longer and persuade him that something like mixed corn, or dove mix or wild bird seed is all food. I hesitate to suggest pigeon mix, just because it's very hard to find in small enough quantities, and most pet stores probably don't have it anyway.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah john_D is right and it can be expensive too . but try to pick at the seed infront of him and see if he'll do it too. he isn't a racer he is wild feral pigeon..but anyway if he sticks around he'll be great company for you and some day bring a mate home..can't tell if it's a boy or girl yet  but i am gonna go out on a limb and say boy


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

What a beautiful little baby. Good luck with him your obviously doing a great job


----------

